# Cant update my kindle-Am new



## Rekzer (Feb 6, 2011)

Ive been copying the Update_kindle_3.0.3_B006 to my Kindle 3 3.02 in the root directory.  When i unplug the USB..the update option gets grayed out.  Then i look again, and the firmware is missing from the root directory?

Not sure what to do!


----------



## jenny1983 (Sep 14, 2010)

New Kindles with firmware 3.0.2 (553210206) cannot be upgraded to 3.03. Supposedly this version of 3.02 is the same as 3.03.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Do you have the WiFi or the 3G model? US/Canadian or European?

Mike


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

jenny1983 said:


> New Kindles with firmware 3.0.2 (553210206) cannot be upgraded to 3.03.


Not true. My K3 had 3.0.2 and I upgraded it to 3.0.3.

Mike


----------



## jenny1983 (Sep 14, 2010)

jmiked said:


> Not true. My K3 had 3.0.2 and I upgraded it to 3.0.3.
> 
> Mike


Which version of 3.0.2 did you have? When did you buy your Kindle? The latest batch of Kindle 3's with version 3.0.2 *(553210206)* cannot be upgraded as this version already encompasses everything in beta 3.0.3.


----------



## Rekzer (Feb 6, 2011)

jenny1983 said:


> Which version of 3.0.2 did you have? When did you buy your Kindle? The latest batch of Kindle 3's with version 3.0.2 *(553210206)* cannot be upgraded as this version already encompasses everything in beta 3.0.3.


Oooh, yeah thats exactly what i have, its the 3g model and i got it friday. Thanks!


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

What is it about version numbers that Amazon find so difficult?

There should never be a need to make statements like "Which version of 3.0.2 did you have"? 3.0.2 should only ever have been released once. There should never ever *ever* be more than one version around with the same version number.

[Jenny1983, not getting at you here, your information is very useful - it's just not something that should ever happen!]


----------



## jenny1983 (Sep 14, 2010)

I agree. And what's even odder is that my first Kindle which was purchased in September 2010 has firmware 3.0.3 and my second Kindle which was purchased in January 2011 has firmware 3.0.2 (which can't be upgraded). Completely illogical.


----------

